# Pond stocking fish - fish days!



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.harriettahills.com/fishdayevents.html

Check out the dates for fish days if you've been wanting to purchase fish for your pond. 

We ordered a bunch of channel cats and will be getting ours Saturday.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Wendy said:


> http://www.harriettahills.com/fishdayevents.html
> 
> Check out the dates for fish days if you've been wanting to purchase fish for your pond.
> 
> We ordered a bunch of channel cats and will be getting ours Saturday.


Do you deliver? East of Gaylord area?


----------

